# What's happening to my body?



## roxannecaza (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone,I just found this website and I feel so relieved that I'm not alone in this... here's my story and symptoms. I haven't been diagnosed yet because I'm still having tests done, but all of my research points to IBS.I'm hypoglycemic and do not eat any sugars whatsoever. I do, hoewver, indulge in many foods that contain aspartame, like diet sodas, sugar-free chocolates, ice-cream, cookies, sweeteners in my coffee, you name it! I've been on this diet for three years. I'm wondering if this might be the underlying cause.Suddenly, after a night of over-indulging in sugar-free chocolates, I woke up feeling terribly nauseated, visibly bloated (I looked like I was pregnant,) with terrible stomach pains... I could barely walk and fell to my knees a few times because the pain was so bad. I had many bowel movements that day and felt really relieved of these symptoms after each one, but then, when another one was on the way, it all came back. I waited three days, and for three days I couldn't bare to talk to anyone or do anything, I was VERY irritable. I had a few, very black, bowel movements it scared the hell out of me. I finally told my live-in boyfriend (god bless him for his support in all of this!) and he took me to a clinic. I saw a doctor who, after examining me, thought I had upper-abdominal bleeding. He referred me to a gastroenterology specialist and made me an urgent appointment and told me to rush to the hospital if, in the meantime, I felt any sharp pains in my upper abdomen. Well, define sharp pains! That was the scariest week of my life. He prescribed Pantoloc for the nausea which did help relieve it a little. I didn't know what to do from there. I returned to work with the bottle of pills in my purse, but I still felt terribly ill. It's hard to describe how I feel.. basically, I feel like i have a coat hanger in my somatch. I feel pressure in one area, sharp pains in others, and passing stools is so painful that I sometimes feel I'll pass-out before getting to the bathroom. When I'm at work and I suddenly feel a bowel movement coming, I have to stop and hold on to something on my way to the washroom so I don't fall to the ground. And this happens at least 3 times a day at work, and another 2-3 at night. I had three series of blood tests to rule out so many things that I'm at least sure what I have is not life-threatening.I finally saw the specialist, who examined me and sent me for more blood tests and those terrible "samples"... After those didn't turn anything up, I had three ultrasounds. Again, nothing. I'm surprised that such terrible pain in my stomach wouldn't turn up anything... I wouldn't be surprised if they'd said I had a pineapple lodged in there somewhere.Today, I'm on a three-month waiting list for a gastroscopy which I'm sure at this point won't reveal anything.My symptoms are these;First few months;-Nausea-Frequent bowel movements (+4, up to 6 a day)-Blood in stool-Bloatedness-Pain that wakes me up at night-Waking up to have a bowel movementToday;-Same as above, and-Hard small stools and feeling like the bowel movement is incomplete-Pain that radiates to my back-Terrible pain relieved after bowel movement-Terrible pain after eating certain foods (like chips, coffee, corn, aspartame)-General ill feeling and irritabilityI've always been able to handle pain quietly, while continuing my day-to-day life. But for the past 6 months, my life has been shaken upside down. I can't stand anyone or can't commit to going out anywhere with friends or family. I'm scared of food and scared of going to the bathroom. I'm totally embarassed when I leave a scene (and especially my boyfriend, who understands, but still) three times in a row or more to go to the washroom. My specialist doesn't want to come to any conclusions until he's done the gastroscopy and colonoscopy. The Canadian health care system is so slow that it could take another 6 months for tests and before he comes to any conclusion.In the meantime, I'm about to start school in September and really don't know how I'll deal with all of this while working and studying in university. From the reseach I've done, it seems like IBS is the "we don't know what it is, we've tested everything, this is all we can think of" diagnosis. Am I right? Can anyone relate to how I'm feeling? How do I deal with life when my bowels controls everything I do and everywhere I go... I'm so tired of feeling ill and telling people that I feel sick because I'm sure they won't understand that I've just stopped talking to anyone about it. My boyfriend has a hard time dealing with the pain I'm in because he feels helpless. "My stomach hurts, my stomach hurts," I'm so tired of hearing myself say it!! I've been terribly embarassed so many times... I mean, our office receptionist who I have to walk by everytime I go to the washroom must wonder why I'm always in there! I might be paranoid, but most of all, I'm scared that all of this washroom time seeing as I'm already thin will give my colleages the impression that I'm bulemic! Then again, I'm not ready to tell the 60 year old receptionist "Oh, don't worry, I'm just passing stools every hour!"I would appreciate any advice or support anyone on this message board could give me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

sorry to hear that. first of all, immediately cut out all of those foods you mentioned.next, go out to store and get some metamucil. if you have never taken this, it is a bulk forming, non habit forming natural laxative, which basically absorbs excess waste and bulks stools up to a once a day thing.drink tons and tons of water, usually i drink nothing but water.also, www.rofay.com this onceaday tablet will work wonders.taking all 3 of these in combination should significantly reduce problems. also try to recduce stress, this plays as big of a role as the physical problems.i used to get the same pains you are having, if im thinking of the same ones it was during school last year i would get panic attacks which would cause me to have to go just as bad, and whenever the panic attack got worse so did the urge and vice versa, i would sweat and shake to the point where i would have to hold onto the railing walking downstairs to nurses office. that was a brief look at my sohpomore year in high school. im now a senior, and just last year i had tests done to rule out disease. while waiting for results, i diagnosed myself with ibs, and it all went uphill from there. now i have my ibs under complete control and alot of times go to work an 8 hour shift with NO problems!!!start off trying all of this and if you need more help email me d_Cope87###hotmail.com


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

I understand completely. I have pretty much the same problems, but I'm not hypoglycemic. I'm in my second year of college, and I'm taking a Nutrition class right now. That's how I figured out that I had IBS, because I read the description of it in our text, and I automatically thought, "hey, that's me!" (soon after i saw a doctor) We discussed how excessive amounts of sugar substitutes can cause D. That might trigger some of your attacks (Which would suck, considering). If you do have IBS, we all know what your going through. I have extremely bad pains after I eat too. My stools are small and incomplete as well. Have you tried some sort of doctor recommended source of soluble fiber? like Citrucil? That's what I've been using these past few weeks, and it's helped a little. I don't know about you, but the worst time for me is when it's "that time of the month". Because the pain of cramping mixed with the abdominal pain of IBS is just the pits. For the abdominal pains, I just take pain killers. Like one Alieve or Tylenol if, but only if it's really bad. I'm not so sure if that's really the best treatment for these symptoms, but they seem to work for me. Don't worry, you'll get through it. And we're all here for you if you need some support from those who really know.


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey I just found this on the Diagnostic Criteria Link on this website.Red Flag symptoms which are NOT typical of IBS: Pain that awakens/interfers with sleep Diarrhea that awakens/interfers with sleep Blood in your stool (visible or occult) Weight loss Fever Abnormal physical examination Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, i was about to say that blood is not an IBS symptom, especially if it is black blood. red blood can be from piles or small tears.I would be carefull with rushing out and trying new drugs and stuff for the time being. A fibre suppliment might be useful though- make sure you drink plenty of water. Aspartame is not good, thats for sure- but if thats what you are meant to eat for the other condition then you need to talk to your doctor before you change anything drastically. Maybe just try cutting down for a while and see if that helps much?Nikki


----------



## Oak (May 31, 2004)

just to quote you"My stomach hurts, my stomach hurts," I'm so tired of hearing myself say it!! I've been terribly embarassed so many times... I mean, our office receptionist who I have to walk by everytime I go to the washroom must wonder why I'm always in there!that sounds just like me! i am not alone! i get annoyed at myself for complaining about mys tomach all the time and i bet everyone else thinks i moan about it loads, if only they understoof how i feel


----------



## Keepingfaith19 (Oct 16, 2004)

It sounds like major IBS to me. Obviously research what supposedly helps IBS people. More of the time the treatments are good for your health anyway and will start good habits. Also the chocolate you hade still natuaral caffiene and milk products. More than 50% of Americans are somewhat intolerant of milk. With IBS patients or anyone else, they find that is a big cause of there pains and subsitue with caluim chew/pills or drink skim.I know you drink sodas but my body reacts differt to chocolate than to soda(wouldnt know about diet though lol I am allergic to aspartame). If are diagnosed with IBS the best way to figure it out is try stuff. It took me me sine I was 11 to figure out how to control it, but now I am an expert. Remember I wasnt so fortunate but most IBS cases go away in 5 years. So hang in there and God bless.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

> quote:but most IBS cases go away in 5 years


Unfortunately this is not true. IBS may go into remission at any time, for various lengths of time, but as many of us here can attest, it does not tend to go away in five years.Ouch, I hope you are feeling better these days and managing in school.


----------

